Ask HN: What's your preferred method of learning something completely new? - rxsel
======
giantg2
I like to have a useful goal. It helps me find purpose and complete the task.
Then I might do some reading or other research to learn the basics. Then I try
to do whatever it is. I evaluate how it went and do more research to make
improvements.

For example, I want to grow mushrooms. First I start with a grow your own kit.
Then I read a book by an expert. Then I bought mushroom plugs for logs. Now I
built some equiptment, learned sterile techniques, and I am culturing
mushrooms to create my own mushroom plugs.

